# Rockford Fosgate Punch bass remote



## Dsother1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hello everyone. I have been trying to figure out what the resistance is on the punch Bass remotes. Does anyone have one that they can meter and tell me what the full-scale resistance is please and thank you


----------

